# Food Safety News - 06/13/2022 Smithfield plans to close California plant over costly red tape and regulations



## daveomak.fs (Jun 13, 2022)

Smithfield plans to close California plant over costly red tape and regulations​By News Desk on Jun 13, 2022 12:06 am
Smithfield Foods is withdrawing from California by early next year, citing red tape like that from Proposition 12 and the generally high costs of doing business in the state. Products such as bacon, sausage, hot dogs, dinner sausage, bone-In-hams, and sliced hams, will cease being produced at Smithfield’s Farmer John meat packing plant in Vernon,... Continue Reading

Experts highlight role of consumer power in ensuring safe food​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 13, 2022 12:03 am
There is potential for consumers to have a stronger voice and play more of a role in food safety, according to speakers on a recent webinar. The session, held as part of the Health Talks series, featured Vincent Doumeizel, of Lloyd’s Register Foundation, Chris Hegadorn from the Committee on World Food Security and Charlie Worthington,... Continue Reading

Ghost kitchens: The evolution of food safety in nontraditional foodservice​By Guest Contributor on Jun 13, 2022 12:02 am
– OPINION – By Greg Staley While we are (hopefully) through the worst of the pandemic, now the time has come to see what changes were temporary and what is going to stick around. It seems clear that off premise dining, already on the rise pre-covid, has only spiked in popularity in the last two... Continue Reading

FDA warns two food companies in China over seafood violations in facilities​By News Desk on Jun 13, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

